# Egg quality.



## Bellydancer44 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi ladies my DH and I are due to start IVF but at 41 my main concern is egg quality.  Is there any thing I can take to maybe improve this? Or tips to help?  What should we be doing to get ourselves in best condition to hopefully give us best chance.  Thank you ladies. X


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm definately not an expert, but I thought I'd share my experience.

Eating more protein helped (I was veggie for 30 years so this has been quite tough) and also eating much healthier - I've cut out most sugars, dairy, processed food, alcohol and caffeine.

My clinic suggested DHEA but the research is quite mixed on whether this can help, and since it takes 3 months to get through your system and have any effect (and has pretty nasty side effects) I decided not to take it.  I'll never know if that was the right decision or not.  I have taken 5mg folic acid daily though, along with pregnacare multivits and vitamin d capsules.

I would say the protocol has the most impact - my longer down regulated cycles have a much better outcome than the short cycle.  Other than that, only relax and try not to overthink it all  .

Best of luck x


----------



## Bellydancer44 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi bax thank you so much for your reply, I stated taking pregnacare  his n hers conception vits yesterday and am going shopping to get my caffeine free tbags and veg n chicken . It's so hard not to over think n stress isn't it  we haven't even started properly yet and I feel it's all I think about 😳. X


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Bellydancer -  I would say a well balanced diet with plenty of fruit and veg and proteins are important.  it is also important to make sure you have enough water too (at least 2 litres).  I take folic acid and an omega 3 suitable for use in pregnancy as  I don't eat any seafood.  I did take pregnacare at one stage but found that it made my cycle even longer than the normal 32  days ( it was about 40).  

Have you had your first appointment with your clinic yet.  If not you could ask your clinic what they suggest in the way of supplements.  Some clinics suggest a number of things, where as others say not to take anything.  When I asked my clinic did not think the outcome of my last cycle would have been any different if I had taken a multi-vitamin.  

I was nearly 37 on my first  cycle and took nothing other than folic acid and got a bfp.  Only started taking omega three when I asked the midwife if there was anythng I should take as I don't eat fish and she suggested it as an option.


----------

